# changing oil



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

well its bout my time to change my oil and i had a few questions. This being my familes' first nissan and all we're not too familiar about their parts. i went and bought an oil filter at my nissan stealership and they gave my some copper ring looking like thing. it kind of looks like a washer but i dont know. so any ideas what this is and what i do with it?


----------



## SR20DE_MAN (Jun 21, 2002)

You don't really need it yet. It's a washer for the oil drain plug. I only replace it around 15,000 miles. You just put it on & tighten that mofo back in. 


Next time you go to the dealer, just ask for the oil filter only & tell them to not give you a drain plug washer.



Oh yeah!

 Hehehe.. \(^_^ )


----------

